# zittern vs. erzittern



## Alexmagno

¿cuál es la diferencia entre zittern y erzittern? ¿erzittern se usa en casos más restringidos y zittern es la palabra más común?


----------



## Alemanita

Buena pregunta.


Erzittern es breve, repentino y zittern es un temblar más prolongado.


----------



## Alexmagno

:O

¿temblar durante más tiempo y temblar durante 2 segundos? ¿o te refieres al lapso de tiempo que hay entre un temblor y el siguiente temblor?

Bueno, creo que te refieres a lo primero.


----------



## Geviert

zittern es temblar mientras erzittern es estremecer. En alemán, erzittern es repentinamente y brevemente, como ya indicado (como el estremecimiento en efecto).


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> zittern es temblar mientras erzittern es estremecer. En alemán, erzittern es repentinamente y brevemente, como ya indicado (como el estremecimiento en efecto).



Muy buena respuesta, Geviert . 
Eso me pasa por no fijarme en mi diccionario alemán-castellano, sino en el monolingüe alemán.


----------



## Alexmagno

Ustedes son lo máximo, gracias.


----------

